# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  MSN Messanger

## William

Sorry if this was the wrong place to post this:

Does any one here use MSN messanger at any time?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

yes me

----------


## William

Yeah paul you do but does any one else on here use MSN or do you prefere YAHOO any one?

----------


## John Traill

I tried yahoo messenger and think it is terrible. It lasted about a day before being un-installed.
The only problem with MSN Messenger is that its audio works differently from text, video and file sending, making it difficult to set up with some broadband routers.
Much quicker and with far better sound quality is Skype (www.skype.com) from the people who made KaZaA.

JT

----------


## William

yeah i do agree that yahoo does look rubbish and difficult to use but they have the new version out now and with a little practice it is simple. as for msn i only really use it for talking to people so i don't know about that other stuff on there.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

I think msn is better ??

----------


## William

yeah me to but does any one else on here use it?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

not sure ??

----------


## William

i am guessing no one uses it?

----------


## John Traill

I'm almost always on-line.  Mainly because the status won't change automatically.

JT

----------


## William

so you use msn messanger then?

----------


## John Traill

Yes

JT

----------


## William

good good  :Smile:  any one else?

----------


## wickchick

Msn is the best !!!!!!! definately ,you meet some nice poeple on it ( you know who i mean , yeah u :P) teehee
ashleigh

----------


## William

yip i have a fair idea  :Smile:  :P and i totally agree  :Smile: 

this is good more lol any one else?

----------


## jac1791

i use both msn and yahoo but must say i prefer msn

----------


## jac1791

I use both MSN and Yahoo, but must say I prefer MSN

----------


## William

yeah me to i use them both but way prefere msn it rules

----------


## Kenn

Have been using MSN for some years always happy with it but the new Yahoo is much improved although not quite up to the same standard yet.

----------


## William

there is one or two things i like about yahoo that MSN does not have but all in all msn wins hands down  :Smile:

----------


## Jennie

Hey Yeah I use msn! Have done for last 3 years  :Grin:  
never have used yahoo

----------


## squidge

I use msn and i use yahoo

Like them both

----------


## newlabeluk

i use both don't like the new yahoo took it back out & restored my older 6.00 version. use ICQ as well for sis in Oz

----------


## ©Amethyst

Have used MSN for years.

Problem is, there's loads of people that I don't have a clue who they are that keep adding me to theirs.

currently 135 contacts... eep!  I only know abotu 8 of them personally lol.

----------


## bigjjuk

yeh i use both too, msn is far better but yahoo is more advanced as u can use audibles etc

Yahoo: bigjjuk1
MSN jasonhagan@hotmail.com

if you fancy adding me

----------


## ~~Tides~~

What ever you do dont install msn 7!!!!!! Download 6.2.

MSN 7 is so  annyoing. People can 'nudge' you, which makes your screen vibrate and a bell noise. Which is very irratating. MSN 7 is packed full of these nice litte features that make your time online more enjoyable.

----------


## postie

MSN Messenger virus warning

Updated: 10 March 2005

If you use MSN Messenger, you could be vulnerable to a new virus in circulation. You may receive a message from a friend or contact advising you to look at a link or download a file with '.pif' at the end, e.g. 'love_me.pif', 'Drunk_lol.pif' or 'Webcam_004.pif'. Please delete this message, and do not click on the link.

What can happen?

You could be vulnerable to hackers controlling your PC, accessing personal information such as passwords, using your personal information fraudulently, or using your computer to send unsolicited spam messages to other people in your contact list.

What should you do?

You should install the latest updates to your operating system available free of charge from Microsoft Windows Update. Updates are designed to fix bugs and vulnerabilities in Windows products like Windows XP, 2000 & 98, and give your PC better protection from viruses and hackers. Windows Update is easy to use. It scans your PC automatically, and lets you know exactly what you need to do to keep your computer up to date.

Microsoft have also made available a Malicious Software Removal Tool, which can be used to clean various forms of viruses from PCs running Windows 2000 and Windows XP.

You should keep your computer protected at all times with firewall and anti-virus software. You can find out more information and updates at our general advice, specific virus information and online server status pages.


http://www.microsoft.com/security/ma...e/default.mspx

----------


## marion

I use MSN.

----------


## golach

I use Both prefer Yahoo Messenger though

----------


## Fran

I use msn too

----------


## sandie

hi yeah i use both but i thought they were both wicked.
well there you go william we've answered your qustion lol.
I honestly think everybody has their own apinion and we could argue over this for hours but everyone thinks different and honestly half the people in this world would prefer msn.
k am talking rubbish so i am going to go but i hope you find your answer soon william,   ::

----------


## golach

> I use msn and i use yahoo
> 
> Like them both


I'm like Squidge, use both and like both, and I like Squidge also   ::

----------


## squidge

Awwww golach - i like you too
 :Smile:

----------


## Dons_Lad

I use MSN 7.5(most updated) at home I think. Been using it for years and it's pretty good.

----------


## Tugmistress

MSN messenger is definately the way to chat online  :Grin: 
Been my choice of messenger for about the last 5 years after i dumped AOHell

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

I use msn I have downloaded yahoo but dont really like it. However i really like skype and it can be used for voice or type messages, It seems to be slow to catch on though which is a shame as it is really good. People seam to be unsure about a product that claims to be free that there must be a catch and are wary about it. Dont be, download it and use it its free and its great.!

----------


## William

With msn messanger 7.5 you can search on google for msn plus which is an add on for it with even more cool features free to download and popup free give it a try

----------


## sadam

Hi there 
I had this MSN messenger before and like it a lot but after upgrading I lost it. Can someone guide me to where it is now Please

----------


## William

Click here for download page for msn 7.5

Here it is i hope it works lol  :Smile:

----------

